# Breakfast Burritos



## dj mishima (Mar 23, 2022)

Here are 4 fatties I smoked, pulled & wrapped at 155F, rested, and then refrigerated to use the next day.








They would become the basis of 24 breakfast burritos for my coworkers.

Here's the work station.  They were out of my preferred cheese, but this was a cheaper substitute.  Oddly enough, there was a recipe for breakfast burritos on the package(I'm sure not nearly as good as these.)  Sam's Mexican blend cheese, home fries from yellow potatoes with green bell peppers and white onions(cooked with smoked lard), scrambled eggs, flour tortillas in my tortilla warmer I picked up on clearance, and scale to ensure identical portions.







Sorry.  I don't have any pictures of the finished product.  But, it looks like a burrito.  Haha!  I saved one for myself.  Maybe I'll take a picture at breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## negolien (Mar 23, 2022)

Looks great buddy makin friends at work with food is always awesome lol.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 23, 2022)

Nice fatties

Like 

 negolien
 said , feeding the coworker smart. Especially when it is time for filling out the vacation time off list

David


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 23, 2022)

Yes sir that looks great and I'm sure it was much appreciated by everyone! And as David said use that leverage LOL


----------

